# Gothic 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!



## superman (6. Oktober 2008)

*Gothic 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Hallo, 

wieder ein Problem:

Gothic 2 lässt sich nicht installieren auf meinem PC:

VISTA 32 bit
Q6600 2x2.4 GHZ
Geforce 8800GT 512 MB
3.072 MB RAM

Es erschenit meldung "Gothic 2 installieren", ich klicke drauf und es passiert nichts.

Hab noch alten PC mit XP da läuft es, aber es ruckelt (deswegen wollte ich auf neuen PC installieren)

Ich vermute Gothic 2 läuft nicht mit VISTA, stimmt das oder gibt es eine Lösung?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## ShiZon (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gothic 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*



			
				superman am 06.10.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wieder ein Problem:
> 
> ...



Hi, hast du es schon mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus unter Win XP versucht?

Rechtsklicken auf Verknüpfung-->Eigenschaften-->Kompatibilität--> Programm ausfühen...


----------



## superman (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gothic 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*



			
				ShiZon am 06.10.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> superman am 06.10.2008 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## superman (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gothic 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*



			
				superman am 06.10.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 06.10.2008 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ja, es geht nicht, (auch nicht als Administrator), andere alte Spiele wie Mafia laufen ohne Probleme, Gothic scheint verbuggt zu sein. Vielleicht liegt es an G-DATA Antiviren-Software, allerdings während der Installation war die deaktiviert und Brennersoftware oder ähnliches hab ich auch nicht installiert.

Hab hier noch ein Tipp gefunden:

http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4316908&#post4316908

1.Install-CD1 einlegen,aber kein Autorun starten,sondern den Bildschirm schliessen
2.Gehe über Start~Systemsteuerung~System~Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen~Erweitert~Einstellungen(Leistung)~Datenausführungs
verhinderung und setze den Punkt eine Etage tiefer(siehe Screen 3)
3.Suche über den Button Hinzufügen die g2setup.exe auf der Install-CD1 und führe einen Doppelklick auf die betreffende Datei aus.Die g2setup.exe sollte nun im unteren Kästchen auftauchen(auf aktiviertes Häkchen achten)
4.Gehe über Start~Computer und klicke das DVD-ROM mit der rechten Maustaste an.Dann auf Öffnen und der Inhalt der Install-CD1 sollte sichtbar sein.
5.Nun klickst Du die g2setup.exe mit der rechten Maustaste an ,gehst auf Eigenschaften~Kompatibilität und aktivierst den Kompatibilitätsmodus Win XP SP2.Durch den Klick auf Übernehmen wird die Einstellung gespeichert.
6.Nachdem dies erledigt ist,kannst Du durch einen Doppelklick auf die g2setup.exe die Installation starten.
7.Nachdem Du die dritte CD(Spiel-CD) eingelegt hast,achte unbedingt auf das sich drehende CD-Sysmbol.Die letzte Datei,die installiert wird,ist die ship.bik.Danach sollte das Symbol auftauchen und der PC muss innerhalb 1-2 Sekunden resettet werden.
8.Nachdem Windows hochgefahren ist,gehe in den Installationsordner von G2 (Ordnername: System) auf Deiner Festplatte und klicke auf die g2.exe.Nun sollte eine Meldung auftauchen(siehe Screen 1)
9.Da die Spiel-CD noch im DVD-ROM liegt,klicke auf Wiederholen.
10.Nun sollte nach einem Doppelklick auf die g2.exe die Fehlermeldung auftauchen,"Gothic II hat ein Problem festgestellt....".Das liegt an der Datenausführungverhinderung.(siehe Screen 2)
11.Nun machst Du das selbe wie schon unter Punkt 3 beschrieben,nur aktivierst Du über den Button Hinzufügen die g2.exe,die im Installationsordner(Ordnername: System) von G2 liegt.(siehe Screen 3)
12.Suche auf Deiner Festplatte im G2-Ordner System die g2.exe und aktiviere da auch den Kompatibilitätsmodus Win XP SP2
13.Durch einen Doppelklick auf die g2.exe sollte das Spiel nun starten.

Funktioniert aber nicht.





11.10.2008:

Jetzt läuft Gothic 2 (mit Addon "Die Nacht des Raben").

Lösung: 

1) ein Ordner erstellen z. B.: C/Programme/Gothic 2
2) dann Unterordner erstellen: CD1, CD2, CD3, Die Nacht des Raben
3) CD-Inhalte in CD1, CD2, CD3, "Die Nacht des Raben" kopieren.
4) Installation starten von CD1 (ich meine Festplatte) gothic-setup.exe 
5) Nach der Installation den Ordner löschen
6) Spiel mit XP-Kompatibilität und Administratorrechten starten (rechte Maustaste - Eigenschaschten)

Allerding kann man keine Videos von Joowood und Pyranha Bytes sehen, das Spiel selber läuft aber!


----------

